# Its time for a Bad Dawg sexy party!



## grungerockjeepe

Post pics of your Bad Dawg builds here. Bruce has been askin' for 'em so this would be the place. Maybe we can get the Hankster to make this sticky, so Bruce can harvest the pics for his website. And for those who dont get the reference:






So here are some of my Dawgs, all works in progress:

This is just mocked up yet, but my highboy roadster has the front clip lopped off in favor of an exposed engine, rides on an HP-7 with hotwheels real riders tires/wheels, a red primer paintjob and its gonna get the ole sethanddaddy/bobch horrorclix werewolf driver. That white piece at Wolfy's feet? Its the radiator/skull headlites from a hotwheels Rigor Motor, just gotta adapt it to the grille and motor piece so it all flows together. I knew hanging onto that piece was the right thing to do! Its far from done, but a lot closer than the rest. Its gunna be sexy!











These dawgs are just trimmed up, assembled and mounted but theyre ready for some psssshhhtttt action. A few points of interest: That lambo miura is mounted on what has to be the fastest supermagnatraction/speedshifter/cats eye variant Ive ever seen. And the minicooper on an amrac/rokar type chassis has speed and handling like you wouldnt believe! Its a fun racer now, but its gonna look the part by the time Im done.


----------



## slotcarman12078

This is bound to be another super thread... It may take 10,000 views and 1000 posts to make it to stickyville, but ya never know!!!

I wish it wasn't 4 AM right now on yet another sleepless night, but I wish even more my camera didn't have dead batteries!!! Here is a pre posted pic of my 1st Bad Dawg creation... Originally designed for an AFX chassis, I performed a bit of surgery to allow use of a T Jet. I know it's sitting cockeyed in the picture.. It has yet to get the posts installed. Wheels and tires by Vincent. I will say this much.. For my first Bad Dawg body I am thoroughly pleased!!! There was hardly any trim work, the resin used is easy to work with, not the dry powdery type that is brittle. It takes glueing easily. It took spray bomb paint with very minor prep work with absolutely no issues. 










I will add the painted almost finished pictures as soon as theTM wakes up and gives me batteries..LOL until then.. think... California Dreaming....


----------



## demether

what type of chassis is under the cobra body, please ? (please, say me it's a magnatraction...)


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Terminal Velocity II*

The world is a better place..at least for my camera! A promised, here is a much more colorful Little Red? Wagon.. Ok so it's not Red.. But I still think it's cool!!!! My first attempt with a "fade" paint job, this little bad boy started with a base of yellow, followed by a misting of candy orange and a lower body misting of candy red. Boards in candy blue and green. Dang I love them metalcast spray bombs!!! She still needs to have the posts installed and the LED head and tail lights put in, but she's getting really close!! 










































Hope you likes!!!!


----------



## tjd241

Nice work GRJ and jLED... :thumbsup::thumbsup: + :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Wow !*

Wow , a surprize party, Love it ! I appreciate the work you guys do .keep them coming . There be a whole page atleast with past pictures of projects . I love the chopped wagons.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*question*

I notice both of you slamed the wagon down and add the t cover on the back .Is this something that would be worth my time changing a wagon to and would sell ?


----------



## grungerockjeepe

SCM--Nice work on that pickup! I like your choice of wheels too, Vincents do tend to add something to a car. And yes, the bad dawg resin is REAL nice to work with. It behaves a lot like styrene in terms of being flexible and light, but doesnt tend to melt when you chop it up with a cutting wheel which is nice.

Demether--No, the cobra is based on a Tyco AC cobra and rides on a black curvehugger chassis with lifelike wheels. Dash Motorsports makes a REAL nice cobra for AFX and magnatractions. To be honest the Dash version is a lot more accurate to the lines of the real thing, whereas Tyco had to distort the proportions a bit to get it onto a widepan chassis. Its still a sweet looking car, but ends up a bit more like a caricature which is what I like about it. And Dash has an undecorated build kit so you can do it yourself. I have one of those sitting in my project box too....


----------



## demether

OK, thank you for the answer. i'll search for a dash one :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

Isn't there a thread already started for this?
... I posted a bunch of pics there


----------



## grungerockjeepe

There is? oops, didnt know that.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I believe it's the same LRW Bruce. The 1st pic was all I had a 4 AM.. While the modification wasn't a big deal, something predone would be cool too.. The resin you're using is a dream to play around with. I stuck the body on my milling vise and used that to mill out the truck bed. No dust like with other resins. Agreed, alot like working with styrene!! Before you do all the work, why not see if there's a demand via the website when it's up and running?? I'm pretty sure you will get questions about the customs especially once they get some exposure.. What I like the most about this model with the TJet chassis is how the wheels tuck in just right. No clearancing wheel wells required.. For my very first Bad Dawg body, I can say excellent product!!!! I will be getting more!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice rod Grunger!!! I likes that chrome accesorization!!!
Looking good Sltman with the orangey red combination!!! The cool colored surfboards add that special touch!!!
Looking good guys :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

For my very first Bad Dawg body, I can say excellent product!!!! 

Thanks for the compliment. I see in your picture you have a couple more of mine though . I see you have a yellow flatbed and a white UPS truck which I made also . Maybe you bouhgt them when I was BNBgoodies.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nope I grabbed a 5 pack as soon as I found out about the traxs here on Hobby Talk.. 2 flatbeds, a black willys pickup and the UPS. The rest are just on chassis for now.. You'll know when they're done.. they'll light up!! LOL!


----------



## bobhch

*Love the surfboard colors with the orange and yellow...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Nope I grabbed a 5 pack as soon as I found out about the traxs here on Hobby Talk.. 2 flatbeds, a black willys pickup and the UPS. The rest are just on chassis for now.. You'll know when they're done.. they'll light up!! LOL!












  hahahahahaha....Don't turn out the lights because, the party isn't over...

Bob...Shine on you crazy diamond...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks all!!!!One thing about the LRW Bruce.. Some window glass would be cool.. It was a challange making the windows.....


----------



## resinmonger

*The Party Isn't Over - It's time to Get It on*

Bob, I think it's more like:

Old Skool: 




OR

New Skool: 




I'm just sayin' :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:

RIP Robert Palmer...


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

slotcarman12078 said:


> Thanks all!!!!One thing about the LRW Bruce.. Some window glass would be cool.. It was a challange making the windows.....



After talking with VJ I am looking for a JL LRW and maybe there's a glass there. If not I'll make something that will work. I am re- working the LRW right now . Cleaning some stuff up and put new clips for the chassis .Something with more positive attachment then remold and release in a couple of weeks and I might do one with the t - cover too


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm just me Bruce and I can't guess the desirability on the open market.. I like vans, van pickups and trucks (been a driver most of my working life) As you can see, the LWR is sweet on a Tjet.. But I'll let you decide if the market is worth the effort.. The one dodge pick-up van I have on my table has no glass. I have a different version in a box and will check tomorrow. If it does, I'll let you know,and will be happy to send it your way for the glass mold making if you need it..


----------



## bobhch

*Windows are good...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Thanks all!!!!One thing about the LRW Bruce.. Some window glass would be cool.. It was a challange making the windows.....


I'm thinking a ho scale gas powered gernerator in the back to power a window air unit in the rear window or passengers side window. 

Bruce while you are at it how about a drive in Movie sound stand with one of those speaker boxes that hangs on yer' window edge. Oooooooooooooh and one of those drive up restraunt food trays with burgers, fries and some cokes? 

Ho scaled assesory packs would be Kewl. Not sure what would be good though. Lots of stuff has been made already in the diecast garage kits. Surfboards? Roll bars? How about a ho scale hotdog stand shaped like a hot dog? Just messing around...I know you are busy as heck Bruce. Bodies are good!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...just kidding man...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

The JL version doesn't have glass. I've made it on a few of mine with Lexan. 
The rear window is easy, the front, not so easy.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

*bump*

Got a couple of dawgs finished up and the Future is a-dryin. My mini cooper and lambo miura will be getting posted soon.


----------



## roadrner

grungerockjeepe said:


> *bump*
> 
> Got a couple of dawgs finished up and the Future is a-dryin. My mini cooper and lambo miura will be getting posted soon.


 
Bring on the pix Grunge!  rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Finally got around to them. 

Lamborghini Miura:

I liked the cast-in color on this one enough that I decided to just paint in the details and then coat it in Future. Had to do some chopping and grinding on the glass to get it to fit, this may have been modeled from a diecast or something. It rides on an aurora speedshifter chassis, but I dumped the stock dual-gear setup in favor of a stock Super G+ rear end, kept the silver painted speedshifter wheels. 










Mini Cooper:

This one rides on a Lifelike X2 (Amrac/Rokar style) chassis. Its lightweight and screams like a madman, definitely a good racing body. It was painted using that dutch boy acrylic enamel in the rattle can and it goes on nice and smooth, and dries fast. The decals are an old Auto World sheet that I found at my local hobby store. With the sponsor logos, meatballs, and racing stripes I was going for the club racer look.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good Jeeper!!! Likes the lambo alot!! Nice job!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Very Kewl pics...*

Those are both real sporty looking...lets take them for a ride shall we? Zoom, zoooooooooooooooom, sCREEEEEEEEEEATCH!!!!!!!!!

Bob...need some build time now as these pics inspired me...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Thanks, guys. Thats the beauty of these, Bob. Both have good handling characteristics and the bodies are real lightweight.


----------



## Bill Hall

My Favorite Lambo!

She's a beauty!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Bill Hall said:


> My Favorite Lambo!
> 
> She's a beauty!


I know, right? Easily the most beautiful car ever built by Lamborghini, possibly to EVER come out of Italy, IMHO.

Remember the opening scene from the original Italian Job? Made me sick to see that car tossed down the mountainside. But I hear they greabbed it out of a wrecking yard as it was already skragged...


----------



## TomH

Those are nice pieces for sure.


----------



## bobhch

*Bruce I am working on the Trick Truck NOW!!!!*

Bruce,

All I can say is Far Out! This is my last Bad Dawg Trick Truck body ( still have some other styles left  )from days gone by. Wes got a Sublimey one from me a while back and now will be putting in an order for some more of these Bad Dogs very soon.

Have wanted to paint up a Trick Truck like the original Red & Silver but, in different colors for a long time. Well tonight was that time and it was a blast to Phssssssssssssssssssht this one up. I can't find my window for this yet...oh dang It has to be here someplace. I have the tarp, engine and chute....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!




























I am just going to detail the front grill, paint the chute flat Olive Drab, silver the headlights and hit the tailights with red to give this a Tyco stock look. Look for some Metalic Green, Metalic Purple, etc Tricky Truckys in the future.

Bob...oh boy, oh boy, oh boy...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

I really like that version Bob.... great paint job!


----------



## win43

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Grunge. My fav is also the Lambo


----------



## win43

Cool truck Bob.......stand back i'm painting again....zilla :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Bob--Im diggin the silver to blue fade, that does look like some kind of alternate version that Tyco couldve done at some point.


----------



## Bill Hall

Great re-deaux in blue Bob!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Zilla....nice dawg trick truck . Did you use silver to blue or silver to candy blue ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Oh my!!! Got to have some of these!!! I kinda thought fades were fading out of style, but not here in the real world of slotcars :thumbsup::thumbsup: I've got to try this again...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Ya know, Tyco should have done this one in blue!

Perfect, Bob! :thumbsup:
How about a silver to green fade now?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yeah!!!!! Silver to green sounds wicked cooool!!!! Nice job on the blue one!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*If you love to do something it will love you back. Blue and Silver I love you...*



joez870 said:


> Ya know, Tyco should have done this one in blue!
> 
> Perfect, Bob! :thumbsup:
> How about a silver to green fade now?


Thanks guys and yeah I like it alot also. Silver was layed down first and then the Blue Metalic House of Kolor. Will post pics of it when it is done up completly mounted on a chassis with White Tyco Pro repop boots by Hellonwheels.

This type of fade was acomplished by mounting the body on a long paint stick. Then after the Silver was sprayed and dry time only takes about 10 min. for silver (it dries fast) the body was held at an angle so the paint would only hit the sides (not the roof) and then the same angle thingy was done to the back and front. I did have to carefully sneak the blue around by the rear window (like the original red and silver one) with a short controled squirt...Phsst.

I had the original painted Trick Truck (in a small baggy to protect from any over spray) by my side to use as a guide while painting this.

Yes Joez and Uther Joe,

When a check I have been waiting for comes in the mail Bruce is going to be getting an order for some more Trick Trucks from me to do in Metalic Green and Silver, Metalic Purple and Silver...etc....have always had in my head what a bunch of different Trick Trucks in different 2 tone fades would look like in a grouping...Yeah! Tyco should have done this but, should of, could of, doesn't always happen. Bam it is happening now!

Also plan on using House of Kolor Gamma Gold instead of the sliver with a Transparent Orange, Transparent Red....who knows what else till the paint starts flying? Just waiting for that check now...HURRY UP!

Bruce does a great job making these bodies up and if anyone else wants to do this Fade jobey feel free to go ahead and do it. It wouldn't be copy Catting because, I am just doing a color change copy of what Tyco originaly did in the first place. Thank God that we don't live in a black and white world. 

Still need to find my window for this. keep things in small baggies all together and don't know how the window got removed from the baggie this was in? 

Bob...I love paint ALOT...zilla


----------



## LeeRoy98

*Irvan Kroger car*

I did one of these a long time ago and sold it. I really like the car and decided to redo the decals again and paint another one. Ernie Irvan #2 Kroger Chevrolet.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## resinmonger

*Way Sano Build!*

That is one cool blast from the past, LeeRoy98! The car came out looking really lean, clean and classic. Thanks for making my day a little brighter!

Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## bobhch

*It's the Pepsi generation...*

LeeRoy98,

Paint and do up Another one...good idea! Looks great man.

Bob...Coke Zero Rules but, would drive this Pepsi car any day!...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Putting the white booted Tyco Pro Chassis just made this jump to life....Bam!*

Well here are the pics of the finished Clone in blue project as promised.



















Man this was a fun build and can't wait to do more of Bruce and Traxs Trick Trucks in different colors now!

Bob...can you say 20 more? Ooooooooooh yeah!...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Wow Bob, thats pretty impressive. You'd never know that wasnt a 'real' Tyco. You did one hell of a job on that. Ive never liked the white boots they put on those, but you were going for a proper resto/clone. Cant wait to see some other variations.

Ive got a couple more Dawgs in the works right now myself. A VW bus, tyco cobra, and my wolfman highboy.


----------



## win43

KEWL STUFF......and I thought all the knock-offs came from China :jest:


----------



## resinmonger

*Mano Mano It's so SANO!!!!!*

Wowzers, Bob, that blue and silver trick truck is fantabulous! I'm sure glad I have flood insurance cause all the drool from checking out your latest handiwork caused some structural damage to the house!!! 

Old Skool New Skool
The Bob Zill ain't no fool
His airbrush is a master tool
Twenty First Century Phssstttoid Man

Bright Sun Lotsa Fun
Spraying Bob Zilla is havin' fun
He cranks out another home run
Twenty First Century Phssstttoid Man

Good Luck Trick Truck
Just like water off a duck
We're all sittin' lightning struck!
Twenty First Century Phssstttoid Man

Dude, you so rule at being cool! :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## coach61

Bob, you know what? I like the blue one better.. what was tyco thinking never doing a blue one.. its just smooth and mean looking nice work...


----------



## yankee_3b

You're getting too good with the gun...it's time to start with the graphics. Oh yeh, you know you can! Nice work as always! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Resin, paint, tires, chassis....it all makes perfect sence to me now...*



coach61 said:


> Bob, you know what? I like the blue one better.. what was tyco thinking never doing a blue one.. its just smooth and mean looking nice work...


Coach it is funner to run also...actualy they compliment each other...but, blue is better now because, you are the Coach and that is that. 

Hey coach why don't you ask Bruce? I guess they just kept on selling the red ones and didn't need to change them? Wait till you see the VW Bugs I have planned also...the ones with the Big Engine up front with the chute in the rear end...OUCH! Still have 4 of those sitting in my "to paint" case with Tyco Short wheel base chassis already under them waiting to get Phsssssssssssssht

I will be needing to find a bunch of Tyco Pro Long wheelbase chassis to put under the Trick Trucks now. Have about 8 pairs of white rear boots and a few black ones made by Hellonwheels. She did a perfect job reproducing them and would like to get more if that is possible now?

Grunge,

Can't wait to see your Dawgs!

Russ,

Drooling is good for the glands. Sounds like your gonna need a mop & a bucket soon because, Twenty First Century Phssstttoid Man is feeling the steam coming on....Choo, Choo full steam ahead...

yankee part of these Trick Trucks are getting the Retro new age color change and the other part are getting Bob...zilla-ized Big Time! Can you say Bat-Trick-Truck.....Pow, Sock & Biff

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my latest Retro paint job. I like to bounce around and do different kinds of builds. Rust Rods are fun and want to get back to a few of those someday also...someday...someday...aaaaaaah someday...when will you get here "SOMEDAY"?

Bob...go build something now...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very cool Trick Truck Bob...is that a test shot truck...zilla!!! I likes that blue/silver trick paint job :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## roadrner

Would agree with Coach, like the blue one. The silver really makes it pop. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy

NICE BOB! I love the idea!


----------



## Bill Hall

Why not a rainbow series of trick trucks Bob?


----------



## WesJY

bob - those are sweet a$$ trick trucks!!! :thumbsup:

I really loved the blue/gray color!! wow..

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

Bruce kit painted with Tamia orange, decals from RRR, clear coated, ALCAD painted engine... also clear coated with Krylon (misted several trimes) NOS HP-2 chassis


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now that looks good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## tomhocars

VJ you have some nice stuff.WHEN you come to Parsippany show this Sunday May 17 bring some along.You will be there,tired of all the excuses.You can even meet Bob.
Tom Stumpf


----------



## videojimmy

I posted these on the other "bad dawg" thread... but I thought I'd move them here


----------



## bobhch

videojimmy said:


> Bruce kit painted with Tamia orange, decals from RRR, clear coated, ALCAD painted engine... also clear coated with Krylon (misted several trimes) NOS HP-2 chassis


This is one smoooooth paint job! Great work & great car...


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's sweet VJ!! Now I understand what all the commotion was about getting these repopped!!! I likes!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Great pieces, Jimmy! :thumbsup:

The Roughriders are on my list, too, hey!


----------



## videojimmy

thanks guys... I'm lovin' these Rough Riders... I ordered a few more, this time I was smart and asked to have them made in orange... duh! 

I'm going to do up the Gremiln next...with the masking for the white roof and top of the doors... it will be a bit more of a challenge. 

One thing though... the front bumpers on these are a bit delicate, so be carfeul with them. I ran a thin bead of Aron Alpha on the underside of the posts to give the posts a little more backbone. Completely unnoticeable when you see it, and it feels much stronger. When Bruce starts selling the spare parts for them, it might be wise to buy a few extra front bumpers. 

Every car I run somehow finds the wall at some point. BAM! 
hehehehe


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Nice clone, VJ. And I was thinking the same thing about those bumpers being a bit fragile. Those HP-2s run REAL well with the rear traction mags removed and a little nose weight. Maybe we can get Bruce to make the engine blocks and bumpers for those in diecast, making for a more bashable car AND paving the way for a modified that can slide around the track properly...


----------



## XracerHO

Just catching up on my viewing, Some VERY COOL BUILDS in this thread from: Gunger -rod, lambo, to Sltman -org LRW w/surf bd, plus VJ -gremlin, LRW & others then Bob - Blue Trick Truck. ALL the builds looking GREAT, guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RL


----------



## win43

VJ dems some nice builds :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*front bumpers for rough riders*

My black material works great for windows and parts, but my main material I use for the bodies is a better material in the way of strength and durability . My question is what would you rather have a black material or a stronger material that is white that you can primed and painted gloss black and then use like Alclad II Chrome paint. This was a suggestion from the Huttster and a good one . What's your feedback on this I'd like to know for future production


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Would it add to the cost of the car for the stronger stuff?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

no cost increase at all


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just checking.... did my little parcel show up yet Bruce??


----------



## resinmonger

*Hutt's 2 cents*

Slot heads, my thought was it would be better to go with the stonger material. Bumpers tend to be the first part to take a hit in a wreck so making them as strong as possible would be a good thing. Bruce cab cast them in either white (stonger material) or black (not as strong material). I figure that we'll either paint them chrome or cover them in BMF. Given that we aren't going to use them in the raw, as cast color, it makes sense to me to go with the strong stuff.

Just my Hutty point of view.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

slotcarman12078 said:


> Just checking.... did my little parcel show up yet Bruce??


the van? yes


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Bruce, I didnt realize the black resin didnt have the strength of the others stuff. Guess it takes more pigment in it to get it pure black? But then, you DO offer grey as a color and that would work for those parts too...


----------



## roadrner

Would opt for the stronger resin. I have plenty of paint.  rr


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

grungerockjeepe said:


> Bruce, I didnt realize the black resin didnt have the strength of the others stuff. Guess it takes more pigment in it to get it pure black? But then, you DO offer grey as a color and that would work for those parts too...


The normal polyurethane I use for the bodies has outstanding properties and strength when use naturally ( in white ) .the minute you add anything to it to color or fill you start to breakdown strength and life. See most materials have a saturation limit .Most are 5% so when you have a resin like I use that cures white you have to play the curve as they say when mixing colors .I always have to explain to someone who wants a speciual color it's not like mixing paint you have too many varibles . Without going too deep with an explanation when you want to get a good black material and you have a white base material no matter how much black pigment you use it still comes out gray so I use another material that is made black and it's great for windows ,but those little bumpers it may not be the best if you are going to run the cars and hit things . So , I maybe switching over and making the bumpers in the white material in the future .


----------



## roadrner

Bruce,
Are you planning on doing the Dodge Magnum for an AFX style chassis? 
Thanks, Dave


----------



## videojimmy

How about Bobby Alison's car?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

roadrner said:


> Bruce,
> Are you planning on doing the Dodge Magnum for an AFX style chassis?
> Thanks, Dave




I am open to doing anything that will sell and is a need in the hobby. IS that the wagon style dodge that has a hemi in it . Any diecast or models out there to use?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

videojimmy said:


> How about Bobby Alison's car?


what chassis and same question any diecast or other models out there to use?


----------



## WesJY

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I am open to doing anything that will sell and is a need in the hobby. IS that the wagon style dodge that has a hemi in it . Any diecast or models out there to use?


not the wagon type.. its the old dodge magnum 1975 afx body..

Wes


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> not the wagon type.. its the old dodge magnum 1975 afx body..
> 
> Wes


 
Bruce,
Yeah, this one that ran in NASCAR back in the day. If you do, I'll take a half dozen off your hands. They can be plain white versions too!  Dave


----------



## videojimmy

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> what chassis and same question any diecast or other models out there to use?


You know, the same coke car that Tyco made back in the 70's.


----------



## roadrner

videojimmy said:


> You know, the same coke car that Tyco made back in the 70's.


 
Especially if you could make it fit the AFX chassis as well. :devil: Dave


----------



## resinmonger

*Allison Chevelle - No Waiting!*



videojimmy said:


> How about Bobby Alison's car?


VJ, Bruce already makes the Bobby Allison Coca Cola Chevelle from page 52 of Dan Esposito's _The Complete Color Guide to Tyco H.O. Slot Cars (2nd Edition)_. Like the original, it is configured for a long Tyco Pro chassis or a Curve Hugger chassis. The front and rear track on the HP7 or 440 series chassis is too wide for the body w/o some modification. THe car is making an appearance on _Tool Time _today. Al looks on as Tim tries to sweet talk the Binford Tools ladies. :thumbsup:










The Hutt owes debts of gratitude to Bad Dawg Bruce for the body and Hilltop Randy for the inside scoop on obtaining the figures. :thumbsup:

Note that the body is a little scuffed up as I am going to paint it and that's how I roll (or sand in this case).

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## videojimmy

wow, I didn't know that... I haven't seem them...


----------



## resinmonger

*Magnum Force of Nature*



roadrner said:


> Bruce,
> Are you planning on doing the Dodge Magnum for an AFX style chassis?
> Thanks, Dave





Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I am open to doing anything that will sell and is a need in the hobby. IS that the wagon style dodge that has a hemi in it . Any diecast or models out there to use?


Road Runner Dave and Bad Dawg Bruce,

The body in question is the #1959 Magnatraction Dodge Magnum shown on page 112 of Bob Beer's _The Complete Color Guide to Aurora H.O. Slot Cars _(AKA the _Beer's Aurora Bible_). As you can see from Bob's book, the body was also released on Magna-Sonic, Speed Steer and Super G-Plus chassis. AFXCrazy shows a white/blue/red/orange version in post 296 of the thread below.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=240040&page=20

Hutt's love statistics about slot cars and race cars. :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## resinmonger

*More Magnum musings by a drooling Hutt*



videojimmy said:


> wow, I didn't know that... I haven't seem them...


VJ,

I got it in the batc that ended on April 19. Bruce lists it as "SLOT CAR RESIN REPRODUCTION, TYCO CHEVELLE STOCKER". Again, the original was made for a long Tyco Pro Chassis. I see two easy ways to get the body on a wide pan 440 X2 chassis. To use a stock wheel setup, you would need to open the wheel wells in an upward direction. Some fine sandpaper wrapped around a small X-Acto handle would do the trick but your would kinda ruin the line of the car. The better way would be to go to an narrower front end (link an O-ring independent style) and put on some narrow rears like those used on the BSRT G3R or Wizzard P3/Storm. The body wants to set in a seriously tubbed fashion. IMHO, tuck in the wheels and it'll look better than opening up the wheel wells.

I may have the needed wheel sets in my random piles of parts. If so, I'll let Tim show off the car after he gave it _*MORE POWER!*_

Hutt in a search pattern :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## videojimmy

thnanks for the info... I'm just looking to make a clone of the tycopro version... which costs an arm and a leg, if you can even find an original


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*update*



videojimmy said:


> thnanks for the info... I'm just looking to make a clone of the tycopro version... which costs an arm and a leg, if you can even find an original



Okay, I will have an auction this Sunday or Monday and there will be some( chevelles ) in there or as you all know you can order direct. Tomorrow since I am all caughtup and guys by the way thanks for your patience while I dealt with other distractions in life . Anyway ,I'm loading the website up with pictures and text . So that will be some work .I also have to offer the t-jet school bus I mentioned in another post . I will try to get a picture of that and post it here. I will be filling orders and ebay ( it's time is limited ) next month ( June ) and in July I will try to have some new items for release ( I have 50 in the holding pen ) . The Huttster gave me a bunch of great masters including another version of the Porsche 911 for t-jet just like the rsr except no wing . Fill me in on that version again Hutt. Anyway , I'm going to be busy this summer and loving it. The store is almost done and the track is almost done . Question for those who know : what is the height of the track crossing over another . How much clearance do I need? Enough for now


----------



## Bill Hall

*Erser (RSR)... Sans ducktail*

Did someone say Erser ..hold the tail? 

Here's some pics of my RSR clone Bruce. I could never afford the real thing. For more pics check out some of the porsche geek "Gruppe B" sites from Cali.










Mine's a little lower in the butt. A normally "set" 911 will have approx 1" of forward pitch. The RSR had a rectangular oil cooler cutout located dead center in the frontspoiler. This car has been backdated using the stock metal 911 S spoiler with modified tips to accomodate the front flares. Closest relative would be the 911 ST spoiler. The early RS and RSR kept the marker lights high and the bumpers low. Later bumper mandates changed the overall look drastically so much depends on which example you choose to model.










Obviously the later style paddle mirrors are modern creature comfort and should be deleted for an RSR. Note that the oil cooler lines run outboard below the rocker on the passenger side. Unlike the RSR the RS oilcooler is behind the headlamp bucket and horn grill and became stock for street car production in later years.










This rear bumper deviates radically from the original so it's not a good reference. The RSR used a one piece fiberglass affair with molded in bumperettes. Little known to most non Porschephiles is the fact that they all ran wheel spacers and extented wheel studs. The Aurora AFX version looked like a batting helmet as the length to width ratio was fudged. The Tyco version was much improved in this area, however the bug eyed sprite ralley lights degraded any improvements IMHO. 










Yup! No spoiler. I had all three styles of the era mocked up and hated them all. The duck tail was too vertical for my liking, the later Carrera tea tray might have flown and would have been the least of the evils...but compromise is not why one builds a car from scratch! The intercooled turbo spoiler was overly bulbous and sat like a Groucho Marx novelty Nose and Glasses set. Ugh! I went way off the menu in an era when people were hanging every darn para-sail contraption on their 911's. How much time does one actually spend above a buck fiddy? 










Important in the final shot is that NO rockers were used. Weight saving of course, but asthetically pleasing in that further accentuated the huge curvy flairs and narrow waste. IMHO this is THE most important styling perspective of this paticular model and frequently over looked or avoided due to slotcar chassis constraints.

To get it right I finger it would have to be a t-jet posted mount body with long axles, using the truck or forward WB hole, and the correct Fuchs from Vincent with a non lo-profile tire to emulate the gumbos of the day. They had a huge footprint.

Just some rambling brain fartage, I could go on for days...LOL.


----------



## WesJY

ohh nice porsche!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

911 Porsche Good News/Bad News:

Bill, the good news is that there will be a T-Jet sized Porsche 911 coming from the House of Bad Dawg. The bad news for you is it is more like a 1969 or so model without any flair in the rear. So, it won't look like your awesome machine. I have placed a link to Concept Carz showing a 1969 911 T Rally below. 

http://www.conceptcarz.com/view/photo/140627,9916/1969-Porsche-911T_photo.aspx

Think of the car that Vic Elford used to win the 1968 Monte Carlo Rally and you pretty much have the body Bruce has. It's midway down the page of Vic Elford photos at the link below.

http://www.carlosghys.be/html/biography_elford.html 

However, once Bruce has the stock 911 in production to complement the 1973 Carrera RSR that is already in production, I'll bet _somebody_ could perform some surgery on two bodies and come out with a flaired tail 911 with no spoiler. That may be so easy a 10 thumbed Hutt could do it...

Just for fun, here is a link to the 1973 24 Hours of Daytona results at Racing Sports Cars. Scroll down to #59, the winning Brumos RSR. This is the body that Bruce currently offers. The #6 Penske RSR pushed the Brumos car for a long time before it suffered terminal engine issues. There were three of the 3 litre prototypes (a pair of Gulf Mirages and a lone Matra) entered but the banking did them in. 

http://www.racingsportscars.com/photo/Daytona-1973-02-04.html

Note that this page is very photo-intensive so it is slow to scroll through.

Hutt


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh now I gotcha! Silly me. :freak:

It's gonna be a slab sided early version weel wace cah molded from a pre-existing unit.:thumbsup: 

Better get on the red phone and alert Lord Montoilette' and the Livery Nazis so they can pre-order. 

Note to self: "Erder more Ersers"


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Ive said it many times Bill, but thats one nice Porsche. And Im right there on your way of thinking when it comes to 86'ing any unnecessary tacked on doo-dads. A body that was sculpted right the first time doesnt need any of that and should stand alone on its own. The right color paint and the right rims are usually whats needed to do just that.


----------



## roadrner

Bill,
That's one BA looking Porsche! Love the stance, nice and lowwwwwwwwwwww. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Like I tell our kids, green means go...*

:devil:


WesJY said:


> ohh nice porsche!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Yes it is Wes and Bill said he is going to take us all for a ride in it!! 

Bob...faster, faster, faster...zilla :wave:  :devil: (yellow means step on it)


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Finally got me a non-suck digi camera, so here are some redux pics of my mini cooper and lambo miura dawgs. And Bruce, if you want to use these on your site as examples of finished product, by all means go for it!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

And 2 more dawgs I just assembled while killing time before going over to my buddy's place:

23-window VW bus on AW chassis:










AC cobra on 1st gen curvehugger chassis with lifelike wheels. Im REALLY loving this model masters sunrise red pearl. It really DOES look this good in person, my camera brought out the blue flakes perfect!


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> :devil:
> 
> Yes it is Wes and Bill said he is going to take us all for a ride in it!!
> 
> Bob...faster, faster, faster...zilla :wave:  :devil: (yellow means step on it)


YYYEEAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! i hope Bill is a good driver LOLOLOL.. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

Rockjeep - nice cars man!!! like them all!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Lambo*



grungerockjeepe said:


> Finally got me a non-suck digi camera, so here are some redux pics of my mini cooper and lambo miura dawgs. And Bruce, if you want to use these on your site as examples of finished product, by all means go for it!


Like the Lambo so.... much I just added it to the website


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I think all these came out WAY better than I couldve expected. But then, a good final product has to start from top notch ingredients.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Alright, here are my 2 latest Dawgs: First up, my '99 Mustang. Nothing fancy, just Testors candy red laid over a copper base, 3 coats of Future, then the detail painting. The chassis is an HP-7 retrofitted with a set of the centerline style Tyco wheels stripped of the aging chrome, painted silver and futured for that machined aluminum look:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

And also a highly modified '32 Highboy roadster driven by the Wolfman. This project is the product of a bunch of inspirations: Ive always liked the idea behind the MaTyco Haunted Highway set. A race thru some creepy transylvania like setting with spook-themed cars is rad. But the execution was weak. BobZilla's Horrorclix-driven creations are always amazing and his projects made me buy a bunch of the little guys off the 'Bay. And of course I grew up on Scooby Doo, so there's a little of all of that in this guy:










The engine block was pinched from a Maisto '34 Ford, the skull headlamps are from a Hotwheels Rigor Motor. Did a little wash on the grille to highlight it, but wanted it kinda cruddy looking, proper for a rat rod:












The side pipes are chrome foiled and YES, Im new to the technique! It couldve been a lot better. But the maltese crosses make up for it, IMHO. Zilla-style! Those tires and rims were pirated from a hotwheels real riders car, and other than drilling out to fit the axles, theyre unchanged. Some of these tires on those are a siliconized rubber and have all the grip you'll ever need; I was able to scavenge up a complete set for this car. The chromed outer wheel lips and dull grey mangnesium looking centers are just gorgeous. I dont think I couldve dialed it in any better. 










Yup, thats Wolfy's tail sticking out the back of the car. Instead of the lame parachute, I decided to do something a little different, and since I had a decapitated wolfman body it woulda just went to waste. And it was just too cool NOT to do. 



















The engine assembly mounts directly to the chassis since I lopped off the whole front clip from the original body. Trouble is, the pipes on this were abbreviated and didnt flow smoothly to the side pipes on the roadster. So took a couple finishing nails and dremeled them flat on one side then bent them down like headers and glued them onto the chassis. You dont see all this on the assembled car, but its just a little bit to cover the gap that was there before.


----------



## bobhch

*Hooooooooooooowl...................oh yeah!*

grunge,

Just got done reading your build up and looked at all the pics!!

You nailed this 32 highboy with Wolfy as the driver!!

Now that is one Kewl custom old skool rod! You gotta be happy with the way this thing came out. Heck this is one of those builds that you can see before it gets finished.  Hooooooooooooowl at the moon baby!

Those foiled pipes came out great. Have not tried to foil anything yet but, have the stuff. Can't never did anything so, I must give this a try sometime.

Bob...It is easy to build fun stuff like this isn't it?...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Thanks, buddy! I knew you'd be the first one to show the love for this guy. Whats funny is, this is actually the very first body I bought of Bruce's. Its been in my to-do box for over 3 years now. At first it was gonna be something entirely different, but then I got the idea for some rat/spook rods and this one is just too perfect. Ive got at least 2more similar cars planned.


----------



## WesJY

Heeeyyy - I LIKE IT!!!!! AWESOME!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweeeeeet!! Now that I've read the whole write up I'm beyond impressed!!! Zilla is right!! You nailed this one!!! For those of you who don't know, here's the skinny on the Matchbox wheels. If you happen to be in a wally world (especially when they're putting out the new HW's, Look for the green sided cards. These are treasure hunts. If they have $ for the S's, they're Super treasure hunts and have the rubber wheels. They usually get picked through before they hit the pegs, so if you know someone who works at a wally in the toy dept you can usually get a heads up when they're coming. I check every time I go, and have yet to find one.. They go really fast!!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Nice cars*

Nice job on the cars . Beautiful job on the stang and highboy :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Thanks again, guys. And Bruce, as always youre more than welcome to pluck these pics for your website. I saw you used my Miura over there. And the Mini, AC cobra and VW bus pics on this thread were botched on here when I moved the pics into another folder on photobucket, I fixed those too if you want to use those.


----------



## resinmonger

And its 2 home runs! The Stang is well executed and nicely understated - not all tarty. The Wolfmanmobile is just

*STUNNING!*

with great attention to detail and a whole helping of imagination. It is really cool to see somebody play off of another builders specialty. Your homage to the Great Bobzilla is awsome.

Russ the Hutt :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Jeez - More great stuff just keeps coming! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy




----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ya Ba Dab Ba Dooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Nice job, VJ. I was wondering how those would look in finished form.


----------



## videojimmy

I forgot to add the black patches on Fred... nothing a sharpie won't fix
I did discover a nice way to do the roof... I used white sticky paper... wrapped the whole roof with it... stuck the 2 edges togther at the front and used my wife's pinking shears to cut off the excess, giving it that classic Flinstone look


----------



## slotcarman12078

I can't remember who the comedian was who said it, but it's all I can think of when I see these... "Barney, those aren't my fruity pebbles!!!!"


----------



## bobhch

*Fruity Pebbles...ahahahahahahaah my arn't those Barney: Slot you crack me up. LOL*

VJ,

Those are Sharp man! Great now after seeing these all done up guess what? Yep......................I need to order a set now.  

Nice job on these and the top chop via Wifes craft skizzors. A very nice touch for sure! Maybee some ho Leopard print material (Fuzzy or not?) or Leopard pattern printed on the paper? Hmmmmmmmmm

Bob...Yaba, Daba, Dooooooo, Doooooooooo...zilla


----------



## demether

_Flintstones, meet the Flintstones
They're a modern stone-age family
From the town of Bedrock
They're a page right out of history_


I love this old hanna barbera cartoons ! Here in france, in the 80's, we 've been feeding with that and japanese cartoons too ! Really cool collector racers you've done.


----------



## roadrner

VJ,
Lookin good! :thumbsup::thumbsup: What, no Dino?  rr


----------



## kiwidave

Bad,bad,bad, Bad Dawg 69 Camaro taking shape!


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks for making these great bodies available.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## slotcarman12078

The Kiwi done did it again!!! You're on a roll Dave!! Super sweet!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That is a SWEET looking Camaro!


----------



## roadrner

Dave,
What chassis is that sitting on? :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch

*Oooooh, ooooooooh, ooooooh Mr. Kotter...oh, oh, oh I know, I know.....*



roadrner said:


> Dave,
> What chassis is that sitting on? :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


It is an AFX 4 gear chassis. 

Bob...I'm not Dave...zilla


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> It is an AFX 4 gear chassis.
> 
> Bob...I'm not Dave...zilla


 
Really, well I've got a couple of those and I have one of those bodies. Hmmmm. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks Bob...I know you're not Dave... Zilla

 r...I am a Dave...r


----------



## kiwidave

Yep another 4 gear car roadrner. Had to dremel out the inside fenders to get clearance for the tires. Also cut away the glass mounting points to get the body lower. Leave in the SG+ body mounts and just put in a little notch to help the chassis fit. Leaving in the SG+ mounts with a small notch in them centers the chassis and then you only need a front screw post. Also had to use the Vincent wheels because I couldn't get any other wheels to fit in the front! Give it a go! 
Might have to make Zilla an honorary Dave!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

WOW!
Sure is purdy Dave!!!!


----------



## videojimmy

another beauty for the collection!


----------



## Gear Head

In honor of Bruce, I thought I'd bump this thread. Thought it would make him smile.


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy:
Just watchin the paint dry on the last Bruce Body i have a 55 Sedan Delivery. Painted it Peal orange Or Clyde-0-Mite Orange and now is sadly Sunset Orange. But it sure is perty. I'll post a pic when I get er done and then it will be a car to be auctioned or sold to help Bruce's family. It's the only right thing to do.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## plymouth71

Bump ! Miss this guys work. Wish I had been able to get more than one of his cars before he passed. Sad to say I missed out. Thanks Joe 65 for that Dodge Magnum.


----------

